# Is a Wand worth it?



## sulaimanhakh (Jul 22, 2009)

I was to start making custom designs, but I need to know if the wand is worth investing in? I am a 16 year old kid so I don't have enough money to buy a press.

I heard the an iron can get the job done but not very well, so I was wondering if the want melts the glue and makes it stick to fabric better then an iron.

Also, what should I look for when buying a wand?
Were can I buy one? ( with a good shipping price ).


Thanks.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Will you be setting alot of stones? A wand is time consuming, but an effective tool for adhering the stones. If you search "rhinestone wand" you can return threads that mention where folks buy the wands. Usually, I see recommendations that people make just buying them at craft stores, but you'll find a few recommendations on the forum if you search for "rhinestone wand". Best wishes.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes I think a wand is worth it- I have a heat press and put 99%on that way but once in a while on a jacket I won't be able to get enough pressure due to buttons , zippers etc so I just put them on with my wand

Most anyplace you can buy stones you can get a wand they run around @$25 depending where you get them


----------



## sulaimanhakh (Jul 22, 2009)

Do the rhinestones stick alot better with wands?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Rhinestones stick fine with wands or with a heat press if the glue is good and you use the correct time/pressure.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I agree with proper pressure and time heat press is first choice, I would then use the wand - Although I have done a few with an iron I don't think they last as long


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I use a cheap soldering iron to put on a few stones in hard to reach places otherwise I use the press.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You might want to research the wand before you get one, some have the soldering iron type end which gets hot and some are ultra-sonic which do not get hot, they both work good so it would be which ever one you feel comfortable with.


----------

